# Air pump shelf life



## yham (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am wondering what is the shelf life of compressor air pump? Reason asking is friend of mine has one, he got on a garage sale, he doesn't need it. I need a compressor and found one without pump, so I would like to "mach" his pump and "pumpless compessor" He said that pump is a new, never used, but doesn't know how old is it. Is it a good idea to do this? Before I put some oil in and run it for the first time, what I need to do, because it is not used for a long time?

Thanks,

Milosh


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

It should be fine as long as it has been sealed up from the weather however there still could be rust in the cylinders and there isn't any way of finding that out unless you open it up. If it turns and seems to pump I'd go for it If the price is right worst case you end up where you are now with no compressor


----------

